# FR: serait / est signée



## cuzza

*Moderator note:
Two identical threads were opened two minutes apart, so both were active at the same time.
Posts are slotted together according to time of posting.
The arguments may not read smoothly.*

which would i use here please? and why?
I thought maybe conditional sounds right but then i'm not sure why.

La LSF serait/est signee par entre 100,000 et 200,000 sourds, selon l'association Afideo.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pipsy

Well we need more context than that. Is it a programme which has been launched or will be launched in the future ?  And also, this is more of a grammar question so perhaps this should be posted in the grammar section, not vocabulary.


----------



## Léa123

serait utilisée (signée sounds weird here) par... if it is an estimate
est utilisée... if it is 100% sure.

But since it's hard to be sure exactly how many use the language, I would use "serait" here.


----------



## Lizamichael

"La LSF *serait* signee par entre 100,000 et 200,000 sourds, selon l'association Afideo."
It's what we call "conditionnel", it isn't a fact, just a supposition and that's why we should use the "conditionnel" *serait*
Hope it helps!


----------



## Léa123

Pipsy said:


> Well we need more context than that. Is it a programme which has been launched or will be launched in the future ? And also, this is more of a grammar question so perhaps this should be posted in the grammar section, not vocabulary.


 
La LSF est la Langue des Signes Française.


----------



## cuzza

yes i think that's true it is a bit of an estimate so i'll run with serait. thanks


----------



## Lizamichael

In fact, I would rather used: *"aurait été signée"*
La LSF aurait été signée par entre 100,000 et 200,000 sourds, selon l'association Afideo.


----------



## cuzza

what does that change?


----------



## melu85

Est /serait are both correct. It just depends on your intentions: if you use "serait", you might  be a bit doubtful about that number (either because you don't believe it or because the nmber is not very precise) and if you use "est", you're just stating the number.
I'm a bit confused by the structure of the sentence/ would you mind explaining what you mean?


----------



## Léa123

Lizamichael said:


> In fact, I would rather used: *"aurait été signée"*
> La LSF aurait été signée par entre 100,000 et 200,000 sourds, selon l'association Afideo.


 
I don't think "aurait été signée" works here. It would mean that it no longer is... 

PS: remember, LSF is a language


----------



## Lizamichael

As I'm a native French, it's difficult for me to say... 
I feel that "serait" could be used verbally but the correct written way to express it would be "aurait été signée"
maybe because in this case, "signer" is used in its transitive form: most of the time "we sign something", here it's the thing that is signed. And as the signature occured in the past, we use the past conditional


----------



## Lizamichael

Léa123 said:


> I don't think "aurait été signée" works here. It would mean that it no longer is...
> 
> PS: remember, LSF is a language



The action "to sign something" is something very ponctual, so yes the action of signing it is actually over even though LSF is still ruling


----------



## Léa123

Lizamichael said:


> The action "to sign something" is something very ponctual, so yes the action of signing it is actually over even though LSF is still ruling


 
Actually, they don't sign something on paper here, they talk in signs, use sign language to communicate... to my understanding anyway


----------



## janpol

Tant que l'on pouvait supposer que le L signifiait "loi", le mot "signée" pouvait convenir mais s'il s'agit du mot "langue", il faut le remplacer...
"serait utilisée"/"aurait été adoptée" par 100 000 à 200 000 sourds..."
(comme on a quelque goût pour les euphémismes, on emploie fréquemment le terme de "malentendant" ou les deux à la fois en considérant que ces derniers ne sont pas atteints de surdité totale :
"... par 100 000 à 200 000 personnes sourdes ou malentendantes ...")


----------



## Lizamichael

Ah... yes, my mistake!
I thought that they signed an agreement which officialised the used of the French way of "signing" (as I know there is different ones)
Sometimes, I should take some time to think before jumping to simple conclusions...


----------



## cuzza

i mean that according to the association Afideo, French sign language is used by between 100,000 and 200,000 deaf poeple.


----------



## melu85

I' d say: selon... entre XXX et XXX personnes sourdes se servent de la langue des signes.


----------



## Lizamichael

melu85, tu as su simplifier cette phrase (plus de conditionnel), well done!


----------



## melu85

Lizamichael said:


> melu85, tu as su simplifier cette phrase (plus de conditionnel), well done!


  thanks! It's just we French won't use the passive form as often as English will. A passive in English can be translated that way in French.


----------



## itka

Utiliser la langue des signes = signer [la langue des signes]
Le verbe _*"signer"*_ remplace ici le verbe _*"parler"*_ donc il est parfaitement légitime d'écrire :

_"Selon l'Association Afideo, environ 100 000  et 200 000 sourds et malentendants signeraient la LSF."

_L'imprécision du chiffre (entre 100 000 et 200 000 !) justifie à mon avis, l'emploi du conditionnel.

Plus de détails ici.


----------



## janpol

Bonjour Itka,
Je n'avais pas pensé du tout à cette acception de "signer" mais je n'en trouve pas trace dans mes dicos sinon chez A. Rey (Dict. Hist. de la langue française) : "le verbe (signer) est employé du 12ème au 17ème avec la valeur de "faire signe à qq'un et comme verbe intransitif pour "faire des signes". Ces emplois ont disparu en fr. classique".
Mais peut-être les personnes qui enseignent ce langage emploient-elles ce verbe dans le sens de "parler au moyen de signes" ?


----------



## itka

janpol said:


> Mais peut-être les personnes qui enseignent ce langage emploient-ils ce verbe dans le sens de "parler au moyen de signes" ?



Bonjour Janpol !
Oui, c'est exactement ça. Les "entendants" parlent et les sourds "signent".

Voici un extrait d'un site : 
_"Ce sont des professeurs entendants qui signent, aidés par des éducateurs sourds."_
On en trouve aussi des exemples sur le lien que j'ai mis dans mon message précédent. Je ne sais pas cependant si des dictionnaires ont officiellement admis cette acception.


----------



## Nicomon

Désolée de cette réponse tardive.  

Je trouve dans le Petit Robert 2007 cette définition de _signer_ :
INTRANS. FAM. s'exprimer en langage des signes.

Et Antidote donne celle-ci :
[Familier] Communiquer en langue gestuelle.

Mon effort (pour éviter la redondance signent en Langue des signes):

_L'Association Afidéo estime que de 100 000 à 200 000 sourds ou malentendants s'expriment/communiquent en LSF._
OU
_L'Association Afidéo estime à 100 000 à 200 000 le nombre de sourds et malentendants qui s'expriment en LSF._


----------

